# Worldmark Oceanside vs Wyndam Oceanside Pier Resort



## mcow2011 (May 28, 2011)

I am looking for a resort on or near the beach in Southern CA for late August 2011. Has anyone been to the Worldmark Oceanside and Wyndam Oceanside Pier Resorts? If so which one is better and why? 

Also, are there other resorts in Souther CA near or on the beach that you would recommend? I am also looking at Marriotts Newport Resort. 

I have been to the Oceanside beach before but not these resorts. I like the surfing and to boogie board at Oceanside and have been told that Marriotts Crystal Beach isn't that great for boogie boarding and surfing and that I would need to travel a bit to better suited beaches, but that Marriott is a much nicer resort. Any comments from those that have been to these resorts would be appreciated. How far is the beach from each of these resorts? Is it within walking distance?

Thanks


----------



## learnalot (May 28, 2011)

mcow2011 said:


> I am looking for a resort on or near the beach in Southern CA for late August 2011. Has anyone been to the Worldmark Oceanside and Wyndam Oceanside Pier Resorts? If so which one is better and why?
> 
> Also, are there other resorts in Souther CA near or on the beach that you would recommend? I am also looking at Marriotts Newport Resort.
> 
> ...



We have stayed at Wyndham Oceanside Pier and while we were there we walked down and checked out the Worldmark Oceanside.  Both resorts were nice and in good condition.  The Wyndham resort is newer and, as the name suggests, located just off the Pier.  The beach is right across the street.  We were only there for a couple nights in the winter.  Didn't get into the water so can't speak to surfing or boarding suitability.  The Worldmark is maybe 1 mile north of the Wyndham located a bit further from the water and close to the Marina, so that wouldn't be a surfing spot or a beach but has water access.  The Worldmark resort is probably about a 7 minute walk to the water.


----------



## mcow2011 (May 28, 2011)

*Thank you for your input*

It is so nice to have forums like this where others can share their experiences.

Just an FYI for anyone that might not know. Wyndam Oceanside Pier will give you a 30% discount off their rates at Wyndam Pier Resort if you have a Worldmark membership. Also on the Wyndam site Wyndam had more availability than Worldmark for some of the EXACT same condos i.e. Dolpin Cove shows NO availabitily and yet Wyndam shows I can book the exact same time, strange? 

Other than II or RCI is there a way for those of us who own Worldmark to use our credits rather than cash to book at ALL of Wyndams? 

Thanks


----------



## learnalot (May 28, 2011)

mcow2011 said:


> It is so nice to have forums like this where others can share their experiences.
> 
> Just an FYI for anyone that might not know. Wyndam Oceanside Pier will give you a 30% discount off their rates at Wyndam Pier Resort if you have a Worldmark membership. Also on the Wyndam site Wyndam had more availability than Worldmark for some of the EXACT same condos i.e. Dolpin Cove shows NO availabitily and yet Wyndam shows I can book the exact same time, strange?
> 
> ...



Wyndham and Worldmark make a limited number of units at a limited number of resorts available for cross-booking (Worldmark resorts that can be booked using Wyndham points and vice versa) - that's why you see a discrepancy in available inventory.  The inventory is very limited and the timeframes are usually less than desirable.  Some people do direct exchanges with another owner for better access to inventory, but that will require a measure of trust.  I've done one myself with no problems, but someone else I know got burned in one.


----------



## mcow2011 (May 28, 2011)

*How do I book with points?*



learnalot said:


> Wyndham and Worldmark make a limited number of units at a limited number of resorts available for cross-booking (Worldmark resorts that can be booked using Wyndham points and vice versa) - that's why you see a discrepancy in available inventory.  The inventory is very limited and the timeframes are usually less than desirable.  Some people do direct exchanges with another owner for better access to inventory, but that will require a measure of trust.  I've done one myself with no problems, but someone else I know got burned in one.



Thanks for the information.

How do I use my Worldmark Points rather than cash to book at the Wyndam Oceanside Resort? I called the Worldmark reservations line and they weren't much help. Is there another number to call?

Thanks


----------



## learnalot (May 28, 2011)

mcow2011 said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> How do I use my Worldmark Points rather than cash to book at the Wyndam Oceanside Resort? I called the Worldmark reservations line and they weren't much help. Is there another number to call?
> 
> Thanks



The only Wyndham resorts you can book using your Worldmark points are the ones that appear on the map on the Worldmark Resorts page.  Wyndham doesn't make all the resorts available to Worldmark or vice versa.  (For instance, most of the Oregon Worldmark resorts are not available with Wyndham points).


----------



## mcow2011 (May 28, 2011)

learnalot said:


> The only Wyndham resorts you can book using your Worldmark points are the ones that appear on the map on the Worldmark Resorts page.  Wyndham doesn't make all the resorts available to Worldmark or vice versa.  (For instance, most of the Oregon Worldmark resorts are not available with Wyndham points).



At least we get a 30% discount. I can book a two bedroom week at Wyndam Oceanside Pier in August for about $1,500 wish I could use my points but oh well.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## learnalot (May 28, 2011)

mcow2011 said:


> At least we get a 30% discount. I can book a two bedroom week at Wyndam Oceanside Pier in August for about $1,500 wish I could use my points but oh well.
> 
> Thanks again for your input.



I understand your frustration!  I am glad you get a discount


----------



## djpotts50 (May 30, 2011)

mcow2011;

Rent your WorldMark credits on WMO for $.06 to $.065 per credit and then get the 30% discount with the cash through WYN as a WorldMark owner. There is no cost involved to renting out your WM credits; simply collect the rental fee through a paypal account and then fax a credit rental form to WorldMark. It only takes WM about 2 business days to transfer over the credits. There are a lot of WorldMark owners that own minimal 5K and 6K accounts and rent tons of extra credits for additional vacations as a way to keep from buying more permanent credits with the higher maintenance costs.


----------



## Marcia3641 (May 30, 2011)

mcow2011 said:


> I am looking for a resort on or near the beach in Southern CA for late August 2011. Has anyone been to the Worldmark Oceanside and Wyndam Oceanside Pier Resorts? If so which one is better and why?
> 
> Also, are there other resorts in Souther CA near or on the beach that you would recommend? I am also looking at Marriotts Newport Resort.
> 
> ...



Hi, I am currently at the Oceanside Pier and this is a very nice resort. It's approx 3 years old and right across the street from the beach. I saw plently of people surfing from my balcony. I am staying in a ocean front view.


----------



## j.d. (Jun 5, 2011)

*The Wyndham Oceanside is Better!*

This is how i see it:
I have been to both wyndham oceanside and worldmark oceanside.  The wyndham is a lot better due to the following (1) right on the pier  (2) within walking steps to the ocean  (3) great views (4) great people who work at the wyndham oceanside. (5) lots of eateries within 2 blocks of the timeshare



Have a great time!


----------

